# Indestructable RDA in Silver



## GreenyZA (18/4/16)

Good day @Sir Vape

When do you expect to have stock on the silver Indestructable RDA again? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (18/4/16)

hi @GreenyZA 
in situations like these it helps to use the tag. Like this.
@Sir Vape


----------



## GreenyZA (18/4/16)

Silver said:


> hi @GreenyZA
> in situations like these it helps to use the tag. Like this.
> @Sir Vape


My bad, I'll edit. Thx


----------



## Sir Vape (18/4/16)

Hi there we just have black for now.


----------

